# Easy and bulletproof tool for interfacing X32/OSC with cue mgmt software for mutes/punch-ins?



## Ben Stiegler (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm helping a regional musical theater group tighten things up. With 21+ wireless mics and not always a well seasoned A1, lots of missed queues. I started looking at using QLAB with OSC to control channel mute/unmute -and it looked a little wonky. Anyone aware of something more user-friendly?

In perusing Qlab documentation, I'm seeing a lot about QLAB receiving commands from external OSC sources ... but not the way I am hoping, QLAB controls external devices. Maybe I'm not looking carefully enough?





QLab's OSC Dictionary | QLab 4 Documentation

QLab is sound, video, and lighting control for macOS. It’s used by everyone, big and small.



qlab.app





And I'm not wedded to QLAB - just using it as an example.

@DaveBaxter - do you have this baked into CPP now?

Thx

Ben


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Mar 7, 2020)

Why not just use console scenes or snippets?


----------



## dbaxter (Mar 7, 2020)

Ben,
Yes, I do. It's even a cue type: "Mixer Mute and Control". Enter the X32 IP address, port, and channel range in Defaults. Then just enter the mixer channels where the sound file normally goes. Check the Help file under "OSC Control" for more details and examples of muting and fading.


----------



## Ben Stiegler (Mar 8, 2020)

TimmyP1955 said:


> Why not just use console scenes or snippets?


Good question. 3 reasons

- Concern about running out of them - how many are allowed, and how easy is it to insert a cueor scenebetween 2 previously adjacent ones? Could see needing 100+ such cues in a show.
- desire for easier editing/creating these control fire cues as they can change dynamically thru rehearsals 
- placing control in a tool that an A2 can touch if needed, space bar = GO without getting hands in front of the console or needing to dive into menus.

am I making it harder than it needs to be? This is not a regular console for me


----------



## Ben Stiegler (Mar 8, 2020)

dbaxter said:


> Ben,
> Yes, I do. It's even a cue type: "Mixer Mute and Control". Enter the X32 IP address, port, and channel range in Defaults. Then just enter the mixer channels where the sound file normally goes. Check the Help file under "OSC Control" for more details and examples of muting and fading.


Sounds great! Looks like I need to download a newer version and check it out.


----------



## dbaxter (Mar 8, 2020)

Please do. 3.15.2 is the current version. Let me know of any issues.


----------



## dmx (Mar 8, 2020)

James Holt’s x32 Theatre Control does exactly what you’re looking for. Really easy to understand and use and automates things very nicely. 





TheatreMix

Mix sound for theatre shows without tedious console programming



jamesholt.audio





Also has the ability to be controlled via qLab


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 8, 2020)

Yes, you can put OSC Send cues in Qlab; I've seen it done, though I haven't myself done it.


----------



## almorton (Mar 9, 2020)

We've certainly used OSC send cues in QLab to fire the Ion, so there's no reason you couldn't do the same for an X32 command. It's a network cue (looks like a target on the toolbar) - once you've selected that, you pick OSC and the target address, then fill in the message. You'll need to set up a network target for the X32 in the workspace view of QLab first.


----------



## Nate Mendl (Mar 11, 2020)

I use Palladium for this and it is wonderful. Doesn't look like much but it's great software that works very well with X32/M32.


----------



## Riley Casey (Mar 11, 2020)

Current version of Qlab is 4.2 and the Google Group Qlab forum addresses using Qlab to control audio and lighting consoles on a regular basis. Join and enjoy.


----------



## yert33 (Mar 11, 2020)

Both QLab and X32TC will do what you want. I use both in musical theatre with great results. QLab is the "master" controller, controlling X32TC as well as providing the SFX and other cue types. I run X32TC and QLab on the same machine with X32TC communicating with the X32/M32 via OSC.

X32TC is great for modifying DCA assignments, pan and delay and quickly for tech. My hats off to James Holt for generously providing it to the world.


----------



## NickVon (Mar 11, 2020)

dmx said:


> James Holt’s x32 Theatre Control does exactly what you’re looking for. Really easy to understand and use and automates things very nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be giving this clever piece of software a test in the next two weeks with 2 high schools shows..... provided they happen.


----------



## jonliles (Mar 11, 2020)

I've been m

yert33 said:


> X32TC is great for modifying DCA assignments, pan and delay and quickly for tech. My hats off to James Holt for generously providing it to the world.



I've been meaning to try it.


----------



## Ben Stiegler (Mar 13, 2020)

Big thanks to all for these great thoughts - I learned a lot. I really appreciate this community (and hope you occasionally benefit from my er, humor, or expertise)


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 14, 2020)

I have not *more* wished I wasn't stuck with an LS9/32 than now...


----------



## Ben Stiegler (Mar 14, 2020)

Have faith, Jay ... lightning season is coming soon, no?

I take it your venue doesn't believe in lifecycle based equipment upgrades?


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 14, 2020)

We bought *two*, when they remodeled 10 years ago.

I haven't convinced the boss to replace both of them with SQ-7's yet.

And yes, we're in the lightning capital of the world. But the backup is in a roadcase.


----------



## Ben Stiegler (Mar 15, 2020)

tho when was the backup last tested? ... perhaps it has died a quiet death. You can borrow my cat and glass rod if desired ...


----------



## Riley Casey (Mar 25, 2020)

Well have I got a link for you





YammieQ

Discussions regarding YammieQ software


www.checkcheckonetwo.com







Jay Ashworth said:


> I have not *more* wished I wasn't stuck with an LS9/32 than now...


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 25, 2020)

Sadly, Riley, I don't have a windows PC in the booth at the moment. I will definitely look at it, regardless. Thanks.


----------

